# nintendo .wii files



## ruffneck23 (Aug 19, 2007)

Morning all , just a bit of advice really to all those with wii -key , i have just got a copy of zelda for backup purposes  , but when i extracted the .rar files the file that appeares was ' zelda.wii ' , how would i convert this to an iso to be able to burn onto a dvd to see if it works ??

any help is much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Jambooboo (Aug 19, 2007)

Um, IMGBurn or DVDDecrypter?

I'm not sure at all tbh (not had my Wii chipped yet?). Try Wii subforum at the Afterdawn forums - they're one of the 'hacking' sites that don't close the thread as soon as you mention downloading.

But in the mean time if you don't mind wasting a DVD (or better if you have a RW) I'd try one of the utilities I mentioned. They've converted non-iso images into a readable iso for me before (I've only done it with video files though!).


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 19, 2007)

thanks , ive just this minute found a lil prog to do it called unscrambler 0.4 which seems to the the job


----------



## WWWeed (Aug 19, 2007)

Those .wii files are scrambled, you need to use that unscrambler prog to turn them into .iso files so that you can burn with nero or your choice of burning software.

Also dont burn them at a speed of more than 4x.........


----------

